# Baroque Impressions



## World Violist

So it turns out I'm a fairly intuitive and competent violist in the baroque style. Earlier today I had my first rehearsal (encounter period, really) with the director of the early music ensemble for a concert I got involved in as a replacement for the regular violist. Despite having basically never played in this style, and despite having metal strings and a modern bow, I picked it up quite well and felt quite proud of my imitation by the end of the hour. I had decided to be a bit creative with a sort of continuo figuration I had, and the director told me to exaggerate what I was already doing, about which I felt particularly proud.

What can I say? Intonation issues aside (yes, my strings are now a half-step flat and it's somewhat hard to deal with), this is quite appealing to me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Interesting. Gut string and an older shaped bow will make a different sound, and of course depending on pitch. Let us know if you have more attempts at "HIP". Fascinating.


----------



## World Violist

I'll definitely have more attempts at it, since it looks like I'll be learning viola da gamba next semester!

My previous viola teacher had a baroque bow, so I've played on an older-style bow before and yes, it's quite different. Never had gut strings though.


----------

